# HR34 rewind and fast forward issues.....



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought it would work itself out. Especially with the latest firmware update. This problem is so annoying. It makes me want to throw this HR34 out the window when it happens. It happens more often then not. Other times. It works perfectly fine. Regarding recordings. Issue. When I fast forward at 3x. It ends up way ahead when I hit play from where I see it should resume. If I rewind. It ends up to far back. Some times when fast forwarding and rewinding. The picture will not even move for a few seconds. Then once it kicks in. Its either to far ahead or to far behind. What is the deal with this thing? My HR24-500 in the bedroom is perfectly fine and never had this issue. Other then this problem. The genie works great and I really do like it. But, at this point. Directv has had over a year to get this thing working good. Its pathetic right now a issue like this is still happening apparently. Did I get a bad box? The HR44 is not the holy grail and answer like so many others think. Once again you will have to deal with a buggy box and firmware until Directv gets it right. Just when they do. A new one comes out. Rinse, repeat and recycle.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Something to try / experiment.
Instead of pressing the Play button, press the rewind button and slow it down to FF2 and then again for FF1 and then once more and it will be on play.
That sounds like a long time but I do this sometimes on my HR23 you can do this quickly.

I do not have the problem you have so I do not know if that will work for you.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

KoRn said:


> I thought it would work itself out. Especially with the latest firmware update. This problem is so annoying. It makes me want to throw this HR34 out the window when it happens. It happens more often then not. Other times. It works perfectly fine. Regarding recordings. Issue. When I fast forward at 3x. It ends up way ahead when I hit play from where I see it should resume. If I rewind. It ends up to far back. Some times when fast forwarding and rewinding. The picture will not even move for a few seconds. Then once it kicks in. Its either to far ahead or to far behind. What is the deal with this thing? My HR24-500 in the bedroom is perfectly fine and never had this issue. Other then this problem. The genie works great and I really do like it. But, at this point. Directv has had over a year to get this thing working good. Its pathetic right now a issue like this is still happening apparently. Did I get a bad box? The HR44 is not the holy grail and answer like so many others think. Once again you will have to deal with a buggy box and firmware until Directv gets it right. Just when they do. A new one comes out. Rinse, repeat and recycle.


Whats your address? When you throw the Genie out your window, I want to be there to get it. 

On a serious note, I only experience that fast forward and rewind issue when I'm watching content from the remote DVR. And it happens on my HR34 when watching show recorded on my HR22 and vice-versa.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> On a serious note, I only experience that fast forward and rewind issue when I'm watching content from the remote DVR. And it happens on my HR34 when watching show recorded on my HR22 and vice-versa.


The same thing happens with my FiOS DVRs as well - when watching something that was recorded on a different DVR.


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

I use 30-second skip instead of FF to get through commercial breaks. I can very quickly buffer up 6 or 7 skip button pushes and the recording jumps to that location. Works well for commercial breaks. That really the only thing we do to navigate since we never use FF or RW.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Auto correct on the HR34's has been an issue for a long time.


----------



## paulj1x (Jul 28, 2007)

I have the same problem, 2X and 4X jump back just the right amount, but 3X is always a problem. On some of the older models the speed and how far you jumped back used to be programmable, any way to do this for the HR34?
Some people have claim that resetting the HR34 fixes this, onmine it seems like it might make it a little better but certainly doesn't fix it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No, not programmable, but I've found that using only 3x, I've automatically adjusted as to where to let the button go.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

paulj1x said:


> On some of the older models the speed and how far you jumped back used to be programmable, any way to do this for the HR34?


That has never been the case/ at least not since the HR20&#8230;.


----------

